# NEW FELGENWERKS USA FW 001 15X8 4X100 3.5 INCH LIP & 15X9 4X100 4.5 INCH LIP www.felgenwerks.com



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

NEW FELGENWERKS USA FW 001 15X8 4X100 3.5 INCH LIP & 15X9 4X100 4.5 INCH LIP www.felgenwerks.com

*FelgenWerks USA*​*264 W. 16th St, Merced, CA 95380​**Carlos (209)678-2722​**email [email protected]​**IG @felgenwerksusa​*
http://www.felgenwerks.com/products/140-felgenwerks001.aspx









*FelgenWerks FW .001 15*
*FelgenWerks FW .001

Starting at $479.00​
IN STOCK READY TO SHIP

HYPER SILVER W/ MACHINE LIP

BRONZE

GOLD CHROME (yes real gold color in a chrome finish)

PRICE IS FOR SET OF 4 RIMS


OLD SCHOOL JDM LOOK
3.5 INCH LARGE LIP AGGRESSIVE 15x8
4.5 INCH LARGE LIP AGGRESSIVE 15x9
Size Bolt Pattern Offset Center Bore Lip Size FINISH

15X8.0 4 LUG 4X100 +20 67.1 3.5 Hyper Silver w/Machine Lip

15X9.0 4 LUG 4X100 +15 67.1 4.5 Hyper Silver w/Machine Lip

15X8.0 4 LUG 4X100 +20 67.1 3.5 Bronze

15X9.0 4 LUG 4X100 +15 67.1 4.5 Bronze

15X8.0 4 LUG 4X100 +20 67.1 3.5 Gold Chrome 

15X9.0 4 LUG 4X100 +15 67.1 4.5 Gold Chrome​*
FelgenWerks. FelgenWerks FW .001 15"


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

www.felgenwerks.com
Thanks for the business
Check out our wheels today
Hurry and buy
Carlos
209-678-2722


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!
All wheels in stock!
www.felgenwerks.com
www.ispecwheels.com
209-678-2722 call or text


----------



## felgenwerksusa (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the orders!

All wheels in stock!

www.felgenwerks.com

www.ispecwheels.com

209-678-2722 call or text

Fallow us on Instagram 

@felgenwerksusa
@ispecwheels


----------

